# Dunhill Nightcap and Mac Vintage Syrian



## EKG (Sep 2, 2006)

I haven't smoked very many pipe tobaccos.

I find Dunhill Nightcap to be a somewhat stronger and more flavorful version of MacBaren Vintage Syrian. These are the only two English blends I've smoked, but with both I get burning wood notes through the nose, followed by a delicious coffee taste. When it comes to Nightcap you get something else though. The tin smells like something I cannot describe and which must take some getting used to, you also taste this. I love it. It's almost like a barnhouse/fermentation smell. Dunhill is more expensive, and you get less tobacco for the weight, because the stuff is a bit oilier/wetter. Despite this, I would choose it over Vintage Syrian.

Comments please


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I have not had MacBaren Vintage Syrian, but TOTALLY love the Nightcap. 

I can not quite place what there is that I smell and taste with it. I know it from somewhere and just can not pin it down. But Nightcap is a go to smoke for me for sure. 

Going to have to look into the Vintage Syrian. My B and M stocks MacBaren so easy to get. 



Stacey


----------



## EKG (Sep 2, 2006)

The whole experience of smoking it reminds me of sitting by the fire in a 250 year old European farm house.

Good stuff, and next to try is Mac Plumcake.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

i have smoked 1/3 a tin and it is so mild and bland. i like mild latakia blends but geez. no complexity at all. plus i got a 6 tin discount so i have 5 more tins to finish off. this may be a good time to add some to a stronger english blend to save on the better tins.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

EnyafanJT said:


> i have smoked 1/3 a tin and it is so mild and bland. i like mild latakia blends but geez. no complexity at all. plus i got a 6 tin discount so i have 5 more tins to finish off. this may be a good time to add some to a stronger english blend to save on the better tins.


which one, the Nightcap or the vintage syrian?


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

vintage syrian i hate dunhill blends.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

EnyafanJT said:


> ....i hate dunhill blends.


good to see i'm not the only one.
we can be blasphemers together.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I haven't had the Vintage yet, but Dunhill makes some quality pipe tobacco. I prefer vanilla tobacco, myself (my father has smoked it for years), so that's what I go with. I usually buy custom house-blends, but my favorite is Davidoff.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> good to see i'm not the only one.
> we can be blasphemers together.


When I was first getting back into pipes some of the Dunhills I liked. Morning blend was a good starter tobac and nightcap was a pretty good eye openor at the time.

Now though, none of them seem to really hit the spot. Very one dimensional imho.

I haven't cracked that tin of vintage syrian yet.


----------



## EKG (Sep 2, 2006)

Recommendations on more complex tobaccos?


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

I like them both, I think that if you take the time a give them a try you will like them too.:bl p


----------



## EKG (Sep 2, 2006)

It's funny, I was going to post here again and revise my statements. You're right KK, I've smoked quite a few bowls of both now and it seems like Syrian is actually a totally different animal. I enjoy it after or even before breakfast when my palate is fresh. It's sophisticated and spicy almost like a quality citrus note cologne.

On the other hand Nightcap has the power to cut through even the most dulled tastebuds with its salty farmhouse/maduroey goodness. Smoke this on an empty stomach and it will feel like swallowing a tennis ball!

I've also had a few bowls of Plumcake and I have to say I like it. It is sweet, sometimes tangy and has a very pleasant flavor and topping. If you're in the mood for a fairly light aromatic, check it out.

PS what humidity should I keep these at?


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I still can't seem to find the Nightcap anywhere! The Nightcap is one of the few that I've heard such great things about, but I haven't had the pleasure of enjoying. I did enjoy the Christmas Cheer '06, a lot of flavor in it.

Thanks for the info on the Vintage Syrian, I'll have to try it!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

EnyafanJT said:


> vintage syrian i hate dunhill blends.


Kinda my thoughts exactly JT. The best and most lively Dunhill blend I've ever smoked is the one I mixed myself from Standard Mixture Mild, Medium, Nightcap and Early Morning Pipe, all 3/4 full tins, in a frustrated attempt to have something somewhat smokeable for the money invested.

:bn


----------



## oa457 (Oct 29, 2008)

i think maybe i recieved a bad tin of nightcap because everyone raves about it but i found it to be too strong and very medicine flavored


----------

